# Christmas cards received



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Figured we could post in here when you start receiving cards rather then a bunch of new posts. Anyways heres the bad news , I have been very sick the past few days and ended up collapsing the other day and friday i received some of the cards back marked as over sized { i was sending everyone something , some already knew about it} but anyways its BS cause I sent them from the post office and they should have told me there when i paid for it all. So now i have to go back and resend without the oversized item in them so they will most likely be late as Im still not back on my feet yet. So I appologize for the delay and will get them out ASAP, Im hopeing the ones that havent been returned to me will make it there destination. Hate canada post . Anywho, hope eveyone has a very merry christmas next weekend.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

on no angel! I am so sorry to hear it! I hope you get better soon girl and don't worry if you cant get them out before the holiday's. Had not seen you online much figured you were busy, not sick! so sorry girl hope your family is taking care of you... Feel better!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks ames its been rough I dont think I have ever been this sick , deff never passed out like that before , scared my 3 year old who found me on the floor . Im going to try and see if the boyfriend has time to run to the post office monday since im still on bed rest. And yes everyone has been taking care of me , even the dogs lol. Cali and crush have been glued to me since I got sick and havent left my side except for when the boyfriend kicks them outside or in there crates to let the others out. Zeke is laying her being a goof as we speak lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon. They should still get there on time. Mine are going out tomorrow so your not the only one just now sending out cards.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Feel better! Don't make me come to Canada.. LOL


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

i have to buy stamps tomorrow after i pay bills, then i can send mine out. Hope you feel better soon angel.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone, KM are you looking for an excuse to come to canada? lol....
anyways I got the boyfriend to mail them all out again today after i had to reopenthem all and take out the thing i was sending, so hopefully now they will all arrive on time without any more issues.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

i received cards from Circle M, My Mikado, Ames, & Heavy Jeep so far. Mine go out to everybody tomorrow.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ive gotten cards from heavyjeep, ames, my mikado, & sucker for a rednose


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so nice to come home last night to lots of cards  loved them all!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My Tree with all my lovely cards! If I would have thought about it I would have bought cards to put my thing in like you guys did lol. I will do that next year 
It has so many lights my camera doesn't capture ;(









My blurry lights


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww they look great! Nice tree!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

well, i had something come up (emergency type thing), and i couldn't do pix to include in the cards. I got to the post office after they closed, so my cards won't actually go out til tomorrow. Just didn't want anyone to be like "why didn't bev send pix?" lol. I'm hoping to have the best christmas ever, with the help of some friends, so i'll keep you posted on that.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww the tree looks great , I received ames and circle M 's card today they look great . Hope mine start arriving soon to everyone.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

oh good I was worried about the postage to Canada not making it for some reason  Sorry my printer was dirty, the paper didn't work that well with my ink


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I received brittneys card today , Great pic of O 'malley girl thats awesome, thank you. This was our last day for mail canada doesnt get it on saturdays here. Hope some of mine have made it on time to you guys :s


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY got your Angel! LOVED it! Such a sweet drawing on your wonderful card! (of course he favors Mel a little, lol)

It was really great getting everyone cards enjoyed it a lot. Thanks everyone! and don't worry Bev, its so nice to get something besides bill in the mail!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww I would have made sure to get min out earlier if I knew you guys didn't get mail on Sat ;(


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its Ok Holly  Im used to it we have a bunch of stuff from the states coming up I swear our postal service runs on snail mode this time of year just to make it worse lol. Just got calis papers from the UKC today too, said they mailed it out on the 1st lol. of course the ukd didnt put end caps on the tube so we are missing the easy entry card and 3 gen ped ...typical .


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

i got angel & holly's cards/pix. Haven't gotten any others that were participating, other than who i posted before christmas. I did get a card from BeccaBoo, but i don't think shse was on the list to participate.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i received yours yesterday Lady pit  , thank you !!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

received the pic from holly today , thank you , picture is really cute.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow that took forever to get there! lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i finally got holly's and angel's last week.. thats a cute pic of xena holly!! angel those cards were awesome!!


----------

